# Old 80's ss traynor block, no sound, lights on.



## prairietelecaster (Oct 25, 2006)

My friend's old SS traynor bloc's led indicates power on but no signal is getting through or sound is not amplified. The channel switching does not make the led light up on the other channel. I'll check this. Visually all the guts look good and everything is connected. Fuses appear to be good. Capacitors look good. I haven't stuck the meter on it yet. No transformer hum, I'll check this first. Any other suggestions? Poke and tweak here we come. (no safety warning necessary)


----------



## DannieS (Nov 24, 2011)

Hey, I see this thread is already two years old, but I have a Traynor Mono Block II with the same problem. It worked when put in storage, I took it out today, powered it up, and...nothing. Not a hiss, crackle, nada. NO output. Power light is lit up and resetting the breaker on the back has no effect. I also was looking at another MBII for sale with the same issue.
What did you find out? Any direction I should instruct a tech to start?


----------



## Gunny (Feb 21, 2006)

I fixed one a couple of years ago. Usual solid state massive failure of the output stages. BTW I'm not a tube snob...just typical that SS amps can suffer major burn up when they do fail.
I found the control circuit board had entire traces missing - not burnt black, but vapourized! Have the tech examine the pcb closely on the track side. A few smaller transistors may be fried too.
My customer was delighted when I fixed it.


----------



## DannieS (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks Gunny! I would really love to get the old tank working properly again. Any advise for upgrades to a Yorkville YC188 cab (rear firing 18 folded horn with two 8's in the front)? It's all original with the exception of the wire to the 18 which I had replaced (corroded...odd) after I purchased the head and cab.


----------



## Gunny (Feb 21, 2006)

I've seen one or two of those cabs and the weight makes me shudder. At my age and physical condition, I've moved to smaller, lighter gear.
How does the cab sound? that assumes you've got a working amp to check it. If it doesn't distort, just dress up the cosmetics. You've done the wiring. Does it use a crossover? If there is distortion or bad vibrations, be sure he crossover isn't a problem (if there's one in there) then ensure none of the speakers are shot.


----------



## prairietelecaster (Oct 25, 2006)

Haven't checked in here for a while. My memory on this is rather foggy. I ended on taking it to our local tech. I believe it was something relating to a speaker connection or extension speaker connection inside and it was a real cheap fix. That's all I've got!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

prairietelecaster said:


> ...... I ended on taking it to our local tech. I believe it was something relating to a speaker connection or extension speaker connection inside and it was a real cheap fix.


It is such a nice feeling when it ends up being an easy and inexpensive fix.

Cheers

Dave


----------

